# (VA) (USA) AFC The Sunday Swimmer (Golden Retriever)



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

At stud: AFC The Sunday Swimmer (Wyatt). See details about Wyatt at www.thesundayswimmer.com


----------

